# Plant shopping for 20gal and 10gal npt



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I went plant shopping today for my 20gal and 10 gal NPT's. Ill post pictures of the tanks once they are put together.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Those look like great, healthy plants!

What kind are they? ^^


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice! I'm curious to what they all are as well - especially the second from the left.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

sarahspins said:


> Nice! I'm curious to what they all are as well - especially the second from the left.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Tanks are planted and here are the picts....

20 gallon











10 gallon divided


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the floating plants are red root floaters.
Apparently they dont do well in warmer water. i hope you can update us on their condition


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

aokashi said:


> the floating plants are red root floaters.
> Apparently they dont do well in warmer water. i hope you can update us on their condition


Since the plant orginates from the Amazon, it should be able to withstand temps into the mid 80's with no problems. My local pond/aquarium plant greenhouse grows them in their greenhouses and actually suggested them instead of my normal water lettuce for my aquarium. They do prefer no or very low surface agitation because they are somewhat delicate. Lighting is mid to high and will produce a flower with higher intensity light I was told.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Im thinking water temperature  
but do provide an update~ and Im looking into getting some in the future


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some update pictures on the 20L.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your tank is beautiful! No fishes yet?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Oooo so jealous. I really want to splurge and get a bunch of live plants for my two tanks.

Looks absolutely lovely


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Your tank is beautiful! No fishes yet?


Just added my 6 girls for the sorority. I will post a few picts of them soon.


----------

